# Roms for cspire showcase running 2.3.6



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ok I have been trying to root my phone but have had no luck. So I thought that maybe I could load a rom that was already rooted. Do I need root to load these roms. I'm with cspire and phone came with 2.3.6 and band is FE29. For some reason Odin won't see my phone so I give up on the root thing. I got all the drivers installed and the only time Odin sees the phone is when it is powered on in normal mode. I lost. Not new to rooting. Have rooted Intercept and installed roms. But this phone I can't do. I hope I don't need root to install any roms or I'm screwed. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

i assume since odin doesnt recognize your phone you dont have cwm recovery flashed.

you dont have to root before you flash, flashing cyanogenmod or any aosp will wipe your phone and will have root access.

so odin doesnt see it in download mode?


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

No Odin doesn't see it. Maybe it the 2.3.6 version I'm running or the modem fe-29. Are the roms out compatible with my version. Scare to run rom if it messes up the service

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

And no I don't have custom recovery.

Would the nightly rom work on my phone. I hate all these extra apps and would love to overclock this thing to 1.2 hz 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

td030981 said:


> No Odin doesn't see it. Maybe it the 2.3.6 version I'm running or the modem fe-29. Are the roms out compatible with my version. Scare to run rom if it messes up the service Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


The version of android you are running won't make a difference. More than likely you don't have the proper drivers installed for your computer to recognize your phone while its in download mode.

Do you remember if the first time you put your phone into download mode it installed drivers successfully or not? Your best bet is to put your phone into download mode, and then plug it into your computer and see if it shows up in device manager. If so then Odin should recognize it.



td030981 said:


> And no I don't have custom recovery. Would the nightly rom work on my phone. I hate all these extra apps and would love to overclock this thing to 1.2 hz Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Yes the nightly rom will work on your phone (use Romkonverter if you want C Spire's edits to the Fascinate rom versions) If you want overclocking you'll probably want to flash a custom kernel other than the one that comes with cyanogenmod (i.e. Devil Kernel).


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry bout that poontab. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

td030981 said:


> Sorry bout that poontab.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


All good. No big deal.


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks showcase modr. I will see what I can do. The drive did install tho. It said "I9000 download drive installed". May just have to do a rom but really wasn't ready for that yet.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## td030981 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quick update. I got rooted and I'm running CM10 nightly 4.1.2 ROM. Really like it so far.

Sent from my CM10 4.1.2 SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

